# feedback on china southern airliners for aus



## imdm (Jul 14, 2014)

Please provide your feedback on China southern air from new Delhi to Melbourne.

Also suggest on the reasonable place for the family of 4 in Mel Bourne


----------



## Savvy83 (Mar 23, 2015)

I flew from London to Syd with them. It was ok. Very cheap. But I doubt I would fly again with them. Just better experiences with other airlines.


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

imdm said:


> Please provide your feedback on China southern air from new Delhi to Melbourne.
> 
> Also suggest on the reasonable place for the family of 4 in Mel Bourne


i really like this airline coz this one allows me more luggage..around 53kg
n food is gud as well(especialy if you like chickn n rice) , on time
although stay at ghunzao airport (i know i spellled it wrong lolzz) is boring...really smal airport n they dont have exachange for indian rupee...


----------

